# Watch up to £200 - Anything considered



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

*Watch up to £200 - Anything considered*


View Advert


As above, nothing that's currently on SC please.

Other than that, anything considered. I am quite fussy though so don't be surprised if I say no.

A Bulova Moon watch would fit the bill nicely or perhaps a Tissot T-Touch, but as stated, anything considered

Must be able to accept paypal as gift

Thanks

Mark




*Advertiser*




Sparky



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

